# High rates for inshore fishing guides ?



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am not out to offend the industry it is just that I have been used to paying about $350 for an inshore guide. I will be down Dauphin Island next week and the inshore guides I've found are $450 to $600 a 4/5 hour trip. I know these guides are reputable but has something changed in the last year or so that the cost has gone up? Or is this area more expensive for a reason.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope. That's about right.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive been a full time guide since 2008 and I personally don't know of any reputable guide that would have ran you for less than $400. Most of us are $450 for a 4hr. I run out of Pensacola so maybe it was different west of here but one thing is for sure... It's very hard to pay the bills and put food on the table running for $350 a trip.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

And it is well worth it! I caught a lot of Striper after Brant taught me how to target them on our trip.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

the way i look at it.. hell if you are going to take the time and spend the money to do a charter.. mine as well ante up and pay a little bit more for a great reputable guide.. It is like.. hell.. you are already spending hundreds of dollars.. whats another $50 to $100 on the cost of charter!! already spending a decent amount of money so go head and splurge on the guy who gets things done and will do is best to give you the best experience that our area has to offer!


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a business and am sometimes questioned about the cost of services but part of the charge is their paying for my expertise in the area of service. I would like to remind them how much they pay for a simple Dr. visit. 
I think the issue is that it is hard for me to spend $450 on myself only. If there was another person ir two to share the experience and costs it probably wouldn't be a question in my mind. 
When I was young my father said he would help me get a boat if I got my captains license. I am glad I didn't go that route for it seems hard way to make a living.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is there someone that would like to split the costs if an inshore trip around Dauphin Island on Oct 23rd. My purpose is to better understand how to fish the area.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

saltwater1 said:


> I have a business and am sometimes questioned about the cost of services but part of the charge is their paying for my expertise in the area of service. I would like to remind them how much they pay for a simple Dr. visit.
> I think the issue is that it is hard for me to spend $450 on myself only. If there was another person ir two to share the experience and costs it probably wouldn't be a question in my mind.
> When I was young my father said he would help me get a boat if I got my captains license. I am glad I didn't go that route for it seems hard way to make a living.


When a plumber can get $500 for a 3 hour job that I could probably do my self with about 5 minutes of training I don't see a problem spending that much for a guy who has logged thousands of hours learning where the fish are and how to catch them. 

If folks don't like it, they can rent a boat for $350 a day and see how many fish they can catch, oh and buy salt water gear, figure out how to catch bait and what bait works and hopefully make it home alive with no illegal fish that they didn't know was illegal.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fishing by yourself in saltwater with your own boat ain't cheap if you figure everything in.It's a good bit more than just bait and gas.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It at least $100 an hour. If you can't afford that, then you need to bring your own boat down. 


.
.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You might want to try getting in touch with the guy you paid $350 last year . These guys have boats to maintain, equipment to maintain, fuel to purchase for truck and boat,gear and baits to purchase . That's just a few of their expenses. 
400 isn't such a bad deal when you start adding up. The only real ways they make money is to book two 4-5 hour trips in one day. Then they can profit a little .


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Wanted: someone to split a inshore trip Dauphin Island*

I will be down next week and not too familiar with how to fish that area. Would like to hire a inshore guide and split expenses.
Like to go on Oct.23,Wednesday but am flexible.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I go on trips on a regular basis that cost $800 a day in South Louisiana.

The prices in this area are well below average


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I fished Venice, LA last summer paid $600 a day and it was worth it. PERIOD!! The guide put us on fish, when they ran out, he found 'em again, and again. Laughed at his jokes he laughed at ours. Had damn good time..If $450 is too much you can always stay at home and watch it on the tube.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

fishmagician said:


> Laughed at his jokes he laughed at ours.


Sure I want a guy that can put me on the fish, but a guide that's fun to fish with also- now that's worth the money.


----------

